# Sioux vs. Gophers



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Well it is that great time here in good old GF. Them varmits the gophers are coming to town this weekend to get their annual butt kicken :beer: I predict a sweep for UND. oke:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Well, I - for one - hope the Gophers sweep!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Classmates on one team, co-workers on the other, screw it, I'm going to go watch the geese land on me...


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Is this an exhibition game like when the NBA goes to China? Didn't know GF had a hockey team.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

not really sure if you are serious or not...., but GF does not have a hockey team....


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

no they dont have a hokcey team, they got a awesome hockey team


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Is this an exhibition game like when the NBA goes to China? Didn't know GF had a hockey team.


Need I even speak??

Ooooooh Zogman, are we gonna have some fun this year or what??

:beer:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

all i no is im gunna :beer: to that

jsut like that one song form hank williams

if the south woulda won, we'd have it made but now its

if the sioux win, we'd have it better off


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Drew Willemsen said:


> not really sure if you are serious or not...., but GF does not have a hockey team....


Sorry, I keep forgetting....... *girl's *hockey team :beer:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

just cuz our high school hockey teams can beat MN top hockey teams

jsut look at the gophers roster form last year

jsut how many players from GFRR on that team? last tiem i checked was 3


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

still not getting it....


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

cant u read or what? :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Must be over your head still BOY....my point had nothing to do with what you were trying to say....it is not GF fighting sioux, it is the UofND fighting sioux, it was just a simple point, sorry if you don't understand....


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I wonder if the suzzies will cash in on their #1 ranking like they did last year?? oke:

New coach, Parise gone, yep, I don't see why not. :huh:

:toofunny:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

what r ya dumb or what?

does a duck fly backwards? :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

This is like pulling weeds in a prairie. :lol: Where's fetch?


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

:beer: :******:

god, y does everyone gott be so mean


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey guys, just trying to have some fun here. Nothing mean intended to anyone. Kind of like the Packers / Vikings rivalry. Both sides talk big and someone's going to be humbled and we can laugh about it when it happens.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I noticed on the schedule that the suzzies don't have to travel to Mariucci this year. I'm guessing the beating they took last year in Minnesota at the Excel still has the girls shivering in their skirts. Apparently we wern't "Minnesota nice" on the ice. :lol: :justanangel:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The Bison really need a Div. I hockey program as well. It could never be the rivalry UND/UM is, but............ :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

They should, then UND will get the innerstate rivalry plus someone else tugging at the state prospects. Unless they go to Canada or Minnesota to look. oke:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Ryan Potulny is going down again this year at the Englestead along with the U of M Golden Rats.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is my tomahawk chop...........SIOUX STYLE! 
:bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop::bop: :bop: :bop: :bop::bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop::bop: :bop: :bop: :bop::bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop::bop: :bop: :bop: :bop::bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop::bop: :bop: :bop: :bop::bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop::bop: :bop: :bop: :bop::bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop::bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Shu said:


> Hey guys, just trying to have some fun here. Nothing mean intended to anyone. Kind of like the Packers / Vikings rivalry. Both sides talk big and someone's going to be humbled and we can laugh about it when it happens.


This Packer Backer sees no laughing in sight........on my end that is


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Go gophers! :beer: Opps no beer at Marriuci (sp)

Go Sioux! :beer:

I just love hockey. :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

Goldy's Pal said:


> I wonder if the suzzies will cash in on their #1 ranking like they did last year?? oke:
> 
> New coach, Parise gone, yep, I don't see why not. :huh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

This topic does get as heated as the Pack/Vikes..............gotta love this time of year. Classic rivalries and classic hunting!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I just cant wait to throw dead gophers out on the ice!!! :beer: I wonder if the sioux use to eat the gophers? or did they just kill them for sport like people do today?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Classmates on one team, co-workers on the other, screw it, I'm going to go watch the geese land on me...


Better check your regs on them shooting hours.



> U of M Golden Rats.


That's a good one. 



> Go gophers! Opps no beer at Marriuci (sp)


We tend to actually watch the game in our building.



> Go Sioux!


Trader. :lol:



> This topic does get as heated as the Pack/Vikes


Much more. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Seems a little quiet over in Grand Forks. If you hear some hootin' and gobblin' its probably coming from the walleye dinner party at the Potulny house.
:beer: :bartime:

Nervous?

:sniper: ....................suzzies on Fri.

:sniper: ....................suzzies on Sat.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Hmmmm.... last I heard the MN varmits were ahead 1 - zip on a power play goal


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

And the final score was.................................. :beer: 
The new style of reffing takes away from the play. Both teams adjusted and seemed evenly matched.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Obviously the final score is what matters, but Minn. out shot them 40 to 24 and hit 4 pipes. For a young goph squad I was happy with how they played. Seriously, did ND play sluggish or what?? For a #2 ranked team at home, their offense sure isn't anything to be scared of like it was last year. Hopefully it will be another good one tonight. I suppose the Sioux will tally a ten spot now that I mentioned their O.

Zog: See how average the Sioux D looks when they call cross checking in front of Parise??? Vanek could have used a few of those calls last year. I think he still has the horizontal lines on his back. oke:

:beer:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

The sioux didn't get a chance to play in the 1st period last night with all the Bullsh*t calls! :evil: If :lost: anderson :lost: would open his eyes and call some penalties on those ugly little rats .....opppps i meant gophers, then there never woulda have been those 2 U of M goals. The 2nd period was alright but the 3rd was sioux domination!!! I could sense a little tenseness between the teams last night. Possibly a fight tonight :box: ??? I'm guessin a 6-3 Sioux victory for the sweep! 
Should be a great game!
:beer: 
:jammin:

GO SIOUX!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Goldy, the s.o.g. stats looked skewed, but if it weren't for some of incredible saves by uOm's goalie, that game would have been and even bigger blow out.

jhegg...I thought I respected you... :eyeroll: a goof's fan? oh well, everyone's got there flaws! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Did anyone catch the player of the game ??

*The goal post behind Parise.*

Man do the Sioux fans whine a lot. oke:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:bartime: :laugh: 


> Number 2 this week after the showing last at 'Kato last week. But you can be sure that after the whooping they put down this weekend it will be #1 again baby!!


Oh I don't know. I just hope your beers tasted as good as mine did tonight. Now that's what I'm talkin' about.

:beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

That was a fun game to listen to tonight on the way home from pheasant hunting. A fun series for all fans for sure. The U of M played good both nights and for a young team they looked pretty good to me.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I am too beat up to talk. We got our butts kicked Saturday night :bowdown:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

If the sioux play the rest of the season like they did on saturday night I think i'm gonna have to stop watching sioux hockey! PATHETIC :lost: 
As much as i regret saying this gophers played tough both game.
Well a split is better than a gophers sweep!
:bowdown:

I SO CALLED THAT FIGHT TOO! That was the best part of the game!
:box:

:beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Guys, I'm still not sure if it was just that ND played very poor or if Minn. is just that much quicker and much more mature than anyone gives them credit for. As a goph fan I think playing up there in that environment, wheathering the storm and getting something positive from it all is really all goph fans expected.

The ND O is really the issue. Besides the races to the loose pucks in the neutral zone, Minn. was a lot quicker. Almost just how Duluth has treated us lately.

It should still be a good toss up for the cup!!
:beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Smalls,
The main reason I like the goph's is that they mainly use USA talent (even if it is from GF :beer: ) Of course, the other reason is that I live in Fargo - and the UND pansies refused to play us this year. I don't know if they have scheduled Fargo North yet or not. Are you going to burn up a pair of shoes this Saturday?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Considering the Soiux lost 2 key players they did OK. Notice how they held MN off on several 5 on 3s. Unfortunately some things didn't change, used themselves up on Friday and had nothing left for Saturday hope that trend doen't continue. Maybe the goal posts deserve player of the game or maybe the Gophers need to work on their accuracy. The goalies job is to protect the space BETWEEN the posts which they did on Friday night. Still a classic UND/MN game.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Maybe the goal posts deserve player of the game or maybe the Gophers need to work on their accuracy.


 :rollin: I don't think that after sat. Minn. has to work on much of anything, except the power play.

Minn. lost FIVE key players. No biggy. :roll:

You guys are too much. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Happy Halloween!!! Another sweep for the Maroon and Gold this weekend. 8) 









Next up, :sniper: Wisconsin.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I know there is at least one Bulldog fan here somewhere.
Any badger fans on board??
Hey, where did all the sioux fans go?? :rollin: 
:beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Holy Cow, where have I been on this whole college hockey thing.!!!

BULLDOGG fan here...


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

It's gotta be a year for the gophs to put some revenge on them dogs. Good to see ya' Madison. Now as far as the sioux fans go??


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Like wise Goldy!!

Cant wait for all the trash talking this year, its gonna be fun!

keep it reeeeeel


----------

